# cypress mulch problem?



## torti (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and I had my sully for about 3 months now. I've been housing him with soil and sand mix from the pet store I bought him from. I just found out that sand isn't safe for him. I read on the forums here that cypress mulch is a good replacement. But read elsewhere that it causes mite problems, would love some feed back. BTW I absolutely love this forum, I've learned so much from you guys just after a few days of discovering it. ^_^


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you like the forum!  
Welcome!  
I use Cypress mulch and plan on doing soo....
I have never had mite problems....atall?
I buy mine from ...
Amazon.com
Sorry i can't help further.


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 29, 2011)

welcome. I use cypress and have not had problems with mites. You may get other little bugs such as springtails or fruit flies but they are harmless.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

I agree, I am using it now and I am very happy with it. No issue with mites...


----------



## torti (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Going to head to the store right now and get some. I just needed reassurance =)


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi torti:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree cypress much is the only way to go,


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 29, 2011)

Never had an issue with the cypress mulch I've used.... from two different kinds too. HOWEVER the.... repti bark stuff I bought at petco ... was really nasty. It was fine at first then it started to grow a lot of mites and break down and smell weird.


----------



## EKLC (Nov 29, 2011)

My mulch has little bugs in it, so I roast the new stuff at 225 degrees for 20 minutes before adding it


----------



## torti (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi my name is Lyly, I'm from elk grove, CA. 

I will definately take your advice on roasting them before using. Went out to home depot this morning and couldn't find any =( will try again later


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 29, 2011)

I alway's freeze my mulch. Either by leaving it outside or shoving it in my freezer. It works well for me and I just let it thaw for a day before putting it in the enclosure.


----------



## DanaDale18 (Nov 29, 2011)

great question. im in cali too. the best way to ensure bug death on bedding, substrate what ever you will call it is to soak. fill 5 gallon bucket with bedding and fill slowly with water. a second bucket sitting on top helps ensure all substrate is flooded. fill second bucket with water to weigh down. basically fill bottom bucket with cypress, set second bucket on top. put 2 to 3 gallons in top bucket and fill bottom bucket with water. let sit for 24 hours. works great helps with moisturizing all of the wood deeply. hope this helps


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 29, 2011)

The little bugs don't bother me, but you can get rid of them in the winter by letting the bag freeze hard for a few days (ideally a week or so), or by damping the stuff and setting the bag in full sunlight to 'broil' for several days (again, ideally a week or so). The little buggers are hardy, so let it work for a while.

I like the idea of drowning the suckers too! I just don't have a big enough tub or the patience to do it in batches.


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Actual mites are a very rare problem for tortoises. I won't say it doesn't exist, but I have never seen a case in 25 years.

Now substrate flies, or phorid flies, are entirely different. These bugs are present in the environment and do not come from a dry bag of substrate. These bugs are harmless detrivores and need warmth, humidity and food to survive and reproduce. It is pretty much impossible to keep them away if you are using any sort of damp bedding and heat lamps. You can kill them off by cooking or drowning, but they will return, just the same way they got there in the first place.


----------



## torti (Nov 29, 2011)

You guys are awesome I think I will try the drowning the bugs. Sounds like a great idea plus it soaks the substrate thanks ^_^


----------

